# Cutting J-channel neatly around corners



## wwsteeel (Nov 5, 2014)

So, doing siding for the first time. 

Have looked on the web for tips on how to properly cut the J-channel around corners, to achieve the mitered look and have it interlocking...and there doesnt seem to be a well articulated tutorial on achieving this.

Ive got the usual windows and doors, but also some palight board where the J-channel needs to be installed to the inside edge perimeter.

Im just a newb looking for a solid detailed tutorial (video hopefully) on how to cut all kinds of corners that look great.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is a video I found. Ignore the lack of flashing above the door.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WZUvGgsc-A


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKpd1i2p9hY


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's palight board, better yet can you post a picture?
A tool that will speed things up and give you a better cut when making the tab at the top.
http://malcoproducts.com/product/ro...yl/siding-tools-vinyl/jchannel-cutter-redline


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

I thought the j -channel was suppose to expand, how can it move it is locked in at every corner?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Siding moves, not the trim.
Trim is nailed tight to the wall, siding is "hung from the wall" not nailed tight.


----------



## matt_604 (May 24, 2015)

I usually just put the first piece up, mark where I'm starting the corner, cut a 45 on the front - then just place the 2nd piece and mark it so that it covers the seam but doesn't go past the first piece.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

When I managed the lumber yard our rep said both siding and trim will move. Trim is usually shorter and moves much less. I nail horizontal trim in the center of the slot but not really tight. and horizontal at the top of the slot so it can not slide down.

The interlocking works because for the little expansion the meeting piece will flex a little.


----------



## Mark marsiglio (Jul 20, 2021)

wwsteeel said:


> So, doing siding for the first time.
> 
> Have looked on the web for tips on how to properly cut the J-channel around corners, to achieve the mitered look and have it interlocking...and there doesnt seem to be a well articulated tutorial on achieving this.
> 
> ...


Dude we dado on our plight so it makes a Chanel for it to sit in looks sweet I flipped the 1st time I seen it


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

6 year old thread. Hopefully the trim is up.


----------

